# Most popular aiming reticle??



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I use a Truspot or Xview lens.. no issues with any target color variations... though it does take a bit of gettin used to..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Color variation...:noidea:

There is none in field...the dot is either black or white...

Blue shows up great....I would use blue but I am not using a light. So I use yellow. 

But blue is the ONLY color that shows up well on EVERY TARGET in archery....just don't show up to a FITA event with the light or you are going to be in trouble.


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input fellas! :darkbeer:

I'm just trying to get some different ideas to play around with.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Boy am I going to get a lot of flack for this, but it's about as true as anything I can tell you. Most people who shoot competitive archery are really hard line type "A" personalities. Not all, but most....That alone makes them total control freaks. They have to have a small dot that they can try to hold in the middle of the middle of the middle. Anything else is not acceptable to their brains and personality.... The sad part is that the effort mentally and physically to try and hold this dot in the dot takes away from what you need to be concentating on and that's process of making the shot. I've found that a circle in the scope that fits really loosely around the dot works really well. What really cracks me up is the circles with the dots in the middle.... You see less movement so you don't try and hold so hard, your brain works subconsciously to center these circles concentrically, and it frees your mind up to work on making the shot. The problem is for a control freak to surrender the control of having a dot in the middle of the middle of the dot...Some just don't have the faith to surrender to do it. And that's what it's all about... "Surrender to win" Not only in archery, but in everyday life in knowing that if you try and control something instead of letting it happen like it should, it hardly ever turns out like you want it to.....And like Forrest G. Said, "That's all I got to say about that."


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Bis, when are you going to call me for some Field Lessons?
Just mount a Wisker Biscuit in your housing and look throught that.


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

pe3d said:


> Hey Bis, when are you going to call me for some Field Lessons?
> Just mount a Wisker Biscuit in your housing and look throught that.


Now there's an idea!:idea1: Sad thing is, it would probably work .... I think Looking Glass has their course set up. Other than that Michigan pretty much blows for centrally located field courses.


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey bis,

Ive be shooting archery for 40 yrs and the best scope Ive ever had is a truspot 6x with 1/4 grind...all you have to do is center the spot...I always had my troubles trying to look around something in the middle of my scope such as a dot or pin...I just put on a truspot this yr and am shooting the best scores ever...and talk about clear...Im an old fart and my eyes arnt the best so Ive had to learn to look over the top of my glasses and thru the scope....the spot is so clear I can call my arrows......Ive looked for the past month in the classifieds to try to find another for my backup bow....not many for sale...I guess that means when archers buy one they keep it...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unclegus said:


> Boy am I going to get a lot of flack for this, but it's about as true as anything I can tell you. Most people who shoot competitive archery are really hard line type "A" personalities. Not all, but most....That alone makes them total control freaks. They have to have a small dot that they can try to hold in the middle of the middle of the middle. Anything else is not acceptable to their brains and personality.... The sad part is that the effort mentally and physically to try and hold this dot in the dot takes away from what you need to be concentating on and that's process of making the shot. I've found that a circle in the scope that fits really loosely around the dot works really well. What really cracks me up is the circles with the dots in the middle.... You see less movement so you don't try and hold so hard, your brain works subconsciously to center these circles concentrically, and it frees your mind up to work on making the shot. The problem is for a control freak to surrender the control of having a dot in the middle of the middle of the dot...Some just don't have the faith to surrender to do it. And that's what it's all about... "Surrender to win" Not only in archery, but in everyday life in knowing that if you try and control something instead of letting it happen like it should, it hardly ever turns out like you want it to.....And like Forrest G. Said, "That's all I got to say about that."


I don't see why you would catch flack for this post? :noidea: it's true....:wink:

Although I don't like a circle it is much easier for most to shoot then a dot....most people do shoot an itty bitty dot/fiber that is too small....for most people. Granted some do shoot very well with a little dot but most would be better off with a bigger dot. Most people try to aim/hold much more fine then they need to or possibly can. They don't realize that they would actually hold a bigger dot more steady. :wink:

I shoot a .40 fiber outdoors...and I know a lot of field shooters that shoot a bigger fiber or dot then that. I think Hinky shot a .60 last year 

That thing was huge.....


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

If you find that you loose your small dot in the shadows/animal colors/etc

If you find that the large dot covers the tiny spots at the extreme distance/size position----and on the hunter face you're always late and distracted by seeing the off center when you should be executing the shot----really bad on close animal kills-----

If you find that to shoot off spot for wind----you lose aiming point concentricity----and with animals------


You might want to try crosshairs-----if the are green or orange mono---.015-.018------
they don't cover any thing up----you always have center to hold on any thing you can see----you'll never lose them in the color/shadows----cuz they are bright on dark----and dark on white backgrounds

Tried them all ----I only shoot this way

Good luck----Good shoot'n


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Boy did you hit the nail on the head with this one. I used to shoot a crosshair that Dave Schaub enscribed into the lens for me. I can't hold it still anymore, but when I could, it was absolutely great... And I will probably still shoot it on the animal rounds, although, I am going to try and shoot the circle at the mids next week on the animals to see what happens. The crosshair definitely gives you a lot of perspective shooting the critters....


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

*Blue fiber has to go...*

I was outside shooting in the bright sun today and the blue absolutely disappears against the white center on a hunter face. I had the LP light as bright as it would go and it was still very hard to see. I don't seem to have this issue on overcast days, but in the bright sun...oh boy! I might have to try something different...


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Boy did you hit the nail on the head with this one. I used to shoot a crosshair that Dave Schaub enscribed into the lens for me. I can't hold it still anymore, but when I could, it was absolutely great... And I will probably still shoot it on the animal rounds, although, I am going to try and shoot the circle at the mids next week on the animals to see what happens. The crosshair definitely gives you a lot of perspective shooting the critters....



What are you talking about John??? Those animals have the Dot in the middle. Just like shooting a regular field round with less arrows


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I don't even look at the dot.......I center up on the big circle, and if it hits the dot, then so be it....After all these years we've shot together haven't you figured out I do thing a little differently than just about anyone else????
I did resist the temptation of the darkside....Just a moment of weakness...Expect to see you at Cape May next weekend....NO flimsy excuses......


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Rattleman said:


> What are you talking about John??? Those animals have the Dot in the middle. Just like shooting a regular field round with less arrows


But the animal round doesn't come with a dot ------
This is the most changed round in field archery---and NFAA may NOT have dots next yr----who knows????

At any rate the point is--- a clear reticle centering is very important when a miss on a 22yd very small animal can cost you 2points---or 3 with the dot

Good shoot'n


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Not to get off the subject of reticles, but I think the dot in the animals is going to be around for a long time. It definitely has added a new dynamic to the lack luster animal round of old especially for the pros and better hook shooters......before, the only thing you could do is lose on it......


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

*circles*

I think you should go with 2 circles go with a black circle then on the inside of that one put a diffrent could like yellow or orange or green


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i use the crosshair kit for my cr-apex scope body.

in the bright light, i can see the colored lines, in dull light, i see the dark lines. the fibers are at right angles so if you cant see the lines in the level vial, you can center the bubble on the vertical line.

if it's raining badly, i take out the lens and shoot with just the crosshairs instead of fighting the fogging and water issues.

wont ever have the issue of an oval dot like a fiber in a razor pin will give you if your 3rd axis or scope body isnt set just perfect.

the crosshairs, for me, take a lot of the issues that setup and environmental effects can present out of the equation


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

C Doyle 88 said:


> But the animal round doesn't come with a dot ------This is the most changed round in field archery---and NFAA may NOT have dots next yr----who knows????
> 
> At any rate the point is--- a clear reticle centering is very important when a miss on a 22yd very small animal can cost you 2points---or 3 with the dot
> 
> Good shoot'n


Oh contrair the animals DO come with the aiming dot in the NFAA but not the IFAA. I still think that the aiming dot should be set out in the non-kill area. Why not make the the dot a real gamble. Shoot for the dot and take a chance on a 21 or 18. As it stand now, no risk only reward.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Not to get off the subject of reticles, but I think the dot in the animals is going to be around for a long time. It definitely has added a new dynamic to the lack luster animal round of old especially for the pros and better hook shooters......before, the only thing you could do is lose on it......


But if you look at the NAT's ---you'll see the the complaint will be the same as always-----the ANIMAL ROUND CONTROLS THE OUTCOME OF THE EVENT--

So whether it's a higher score----or a lower score ----the biggest differance is the outcome of the animal rd-----

So which is better ????

Sorry about ---off topic----BIS---

Good shoot'n


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

Rattleman said:


> Oh contrair the animals DO come with the aiming dot in the NFAA but not the IFAA. I still think that the aiming dot should be set out in the non-kill area. Why not make the the dot a real gamble. Shoot for the dot and take a chance on a 21 or 18. As it stand now, no risk only reward.


THE ANIMAL TARGET AS ORIGINALY PRODUCED HAS NO SPOTS

It is used in many events as spotless figures-----for the challange of real conditions----shadows/colors/shapes-----

My reference to the need for a reticle to help with these problems was to aid those who want to be able to shoot the best all round tool for any field condition 



As for the off topic discussion----no matter how many spots you put on the animal target-------

The lesser archer will--- still--- always loose-----

So why bother even doing it at all ------except to make a great game easier for the lesser archers !!!!!

Good shoot'n


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

C Doyle 88 said:


> THE ANIMAL TARGET AS ORIGINALY PRODUCED HAS NO SPOTS
> 
> It is used in many events as spotless figures-----for the challange of real conditions----shadows/colors/shapes-----
> 
> ...


\

My thoughts exactly. I understand why it was done but by doing so it created another form of dot archery. The top shooters will always shoot clean and the dot gives an extra chance for the other few good shooters to compete for a top finish. I have no problem with the dot as an aiming point but put it out in an area so a missed dot will cost the shooter. ( A reward for a hit but a penality for a miss.) 
As far as the dotless animal targets I was under the impression you were talking about NFAA animal targets and not the run of the mill animal targets or IFAA animal targets. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

-BIS- said:


> I am trying to figure out a "do-all" sight reticle for all distances. Also, one that would work best with all color face targets. I have a LP light set up with a .019 blue pin/fiber, and a 4X scope, but I have been thinking about trying a True Spot lens. Forgive me if this is an elementary question, I am new to the field game. Thanks for any help.:darkbeer:


I have a blue LP light, trouble was when it was extrememly bright outside, I could not see the lighted pin. I have trouble with a truspot magnified center outside at noon on a bright day too but not as much as with the blue light.
I even went to a black housing on the scope because the clear housing gave too much glare. anyway that is what I found out with the lighted pin thing.


Sticky how does you homemade scope shade work???

oh and I always thought the animal round was more for the finger shooting bare bow guys, that the modern compound freestyle crowd.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Bees said:


> I have a blue LP light, trouble was when it was extrememly bright outside, I could not see the lighted pin. I have trouble with a truspot magnified center outside at noon on a bright day too but not as much as with the blue light.
> I even went to a black housing on the scope because the clear housing gave too much glare. anyway that is what I found out with the lighted pin thing.
> 
> 
> ...


It works great.. I actually made it for rain one day before a shoot, but I've found that it's just the ticket on the bright sunny days when you're actually in the sun. We were in bright sun yesterday off and on, at one early target I pulled it out and it stayed on the rest of the shoot.. :thumb:

Of course the spots where the sun is the brightest, the target is hidden away in the deep shadows somewhere too.. :noidea: :frusty: :chortle:


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

*Dot*

I just put on a small orange dot and it seem to be working well. I can see it very clearly against multi-color targets (FITA) as well as field/hunter faces. This just might be the ticket for me:darkbeer:. 

Do you see a lot of shooters using orange dots?


----------

